# [Solved] INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty"

## Louisdor

Moin moin!  :Wink: 

Wenn mein Rechner fertig gebootet hat steht vor dem Login als letztes folgendes da.

So richtig kann ich nicht sagen, seit wann das so ist, bzw. was ich als letzes installiert oder aktualisiert habe.

```
INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty"

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty"

INIT: Id "c8" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

boot_21-09-2009_01.txt lines 1-11/11 (END)
```

Die Suche bringt zwar ne ganze Menge, doch nichts was mir einen Denkanstoss in die richtige Richtung bringt.

 */etc/inittab (falls es wichtig ist) wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up
> ...

 

Ich würde mich über hilfreiche Tipps freuen.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Polynomial-C

Mal total naiv gefragt... hast du denn das Paket net-dialup/mingetty installiert? 

Falls ja, was sagt denn 

```
ls -l /sbin/mingetty
```

  :Question: 

----------

## Louisdor

Nee, ich habe net-dialup/mingetty nicht installiert! 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Polynomial-C

Na dann installier das Paket mal, sofern du möchtest, daß der user mythtv auf tty8 automatisch eingeloggt wird. Genau das soll nämlich folgende Zeile in deiner /etc/inittab bewirken:

```
c8:2345:respawn:/sbin/mingetty --autologin mythtv tty8
```

Und daher kommt auch die Fehlermeldung. init versucht aufgrund dieser Zeile mingetty aufzurufen, was fehlschlägt, weil es nicht installiert ist.

Falls du dieses Autologin nicht möchtest, dann entferne die Zeile aus der inittab. Dann brauchst du natürlich auch nicht das Paket mingetty installieren.

----------

## Louisdor

Merci für die Hilfe!

Ich hatte neulich mal Mythtv mit dem autostart USE-Flag installiert, um es auszuprobieren, dann aber wieder ohne autostart neu installiert.

Damit, so dachte ich, hätte sich das dann wieder erledigt. Doch, wie es scheint, blieb das in der /etc/inittab drin!? Naja, nun ist alles wieder gut.  :Smile: 

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

---> Für Mythtv mit Grünstich bzw. invertierten Farben habe ich leider noch keine Lösung gefunden.  :Sad: 

----------

